# Steam punk blank making..



## jlnel (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello, where do you get and what brand of copper and chrome tape do you all get? 

I went looking but only found what looks like it's like regular tape with no paper backing..

Any help, online sources etc.. 

Thanks!


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 25, 2015)

jlnel said:


> Hello, where do you get and what brand of copper and chrome tape do you all get?
> 
> I went looking but only found what looks like it's like regular tape with no paper backing..
> 
> ...



The Silver tape is easy......Nashua Tape 1.89 in. x 50 yd. 322 Multi-Purpose HVAC Foil Tape-1207792 - The Home Depot

Look here for copper tape
Amazon.com: copper tape: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## iMattDaddy (Oct 29, 2015)

jlnel said:


> Hello, where do you get and what brand of copper and chrome tape do you all get?
> 
> I went looking but only found what looks like it's like regular tape with no paper backing..
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm going to be zero help, but I'm curious to see what these blanks look like if you know where I can find examples.


----------



## mark james (Oct 29, 2015)

A few examples


----------



## Marnat3 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have seen copper tape at Hobby lobby in the stained glass area. Its used to wrap the edges of the glass pieces before soldering. Hope this helps.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Nov 1, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> jlnel said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, where do you get and what brand of copper and chrome tape do you all get?
> ...



If you're going to Home Depot look in the garden department for the copper tape.  It's called Correy's Slug and Snail Copper Tape... Less than $10 for a 15 foot roll. I used it last year for one of the PITHs. It was just the right thickness after trying the local hobby store (too thin) and one of the big box craft stores (too thick). Good luck, Jeff


----------

